# اغتصاب طفلة لأن عائلتها رفضت اعتناق الاسلام



## چاكس (10 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5vM521K2d8U&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اليعازر (10 أبريل 2012)

مقزز....

كل هذا نتيجة ثقافة عنيفة ومجرمة..

رينا يرحم.

.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أبريل 2012)

*  لا والله وايش يثبت كلامه؟ على فكره الجرائد الانجليزيه فضحت من كم سنه ناس يقدمون لجوء من اجل حصول على اوراق ويدعون انهم يا مظطهدين يا يمارس فيهم تطهير عرقي او اغتصاب وكذا هذا رجل اذا صادق الله يعينه وينتقم له عاجلا واذا يفتري الله يبلتيه بنفسه مش نحن الناس الفاهمه دينها تجبر ناس على دخول ديننا ياليت محدش يزايد على ثقافات عشان ما نستقعد لبعض ونعدد وش كثر الجرائم اللي ارتكبوها بعض االمسيحين بحقنا بسبب معتقدنا وحق غيرنا*


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2012)

رحمتك يا رب​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (10 أبريل 2012)

لا أظن ذلك


----------



## سيزار (10 أبريل 2012)

فلا انا مع رأى الاخت التى تقول .................  حكايه الحصول على لجوء دينى عندك حق .


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 أبريل 2012)

فى هذا الزمن لنتوقع اي شيء
فربما قريبا نجبر علي اعتناق الأسلام 
علي يد محتلي السلطه لكون 
مصر دوله اسلاميه كما يقولون
وأن لم نفعل فربما يكون المصير 
السرير المكهرب او الخضاضه 
وتلك عواقب حميده لكوننا مصريين مثلهم

​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *  لا والله وايش يثبت كلامه؟ على فكره الجرائد الانجليزيه فضحت من كم سنه ناس يقدمون لجوء من اجل حصول على اوراق ويدعون انهم يا مظطهدين يا يمارس فيهم تطهير عرقي او اغتصاب وكذا هذا رجل اذا صادق الله يعينه وينتقم له عاجلا واذا يفتري الله يبلتيه بنفسه مش نحن الناس الفاهمه دينها تجبر ناس على دخول ديننا ياليت محدش يزايد على ثقافات عشان ما نستقعد لبعض ونعدد وش كثر الجرائم اللي ارتكبوها بعض االمسيحين بحقنا بسبب معتقدنا وحق غيرنا*


*عجبي !!*
*تلومين المجني عليه وتبرئين الجاني !!!!!!*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (10 أبريل 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عجبي !!*
> *تلومين المجني عليه وتبرئين الجاني !!!!!!*


 
*مالذي يثبت أن هذا الشيء حصل بالفعل؟؟؟ !!*


----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2012)

ارحمنا يارب ارحمنا​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 أبريل 2012)

انا قلت 


> هذا رجل اذا صادق الله يعينه وينتقم له عاجلا واذا يفتري الله يبلتيه بنفسه


بالعكس ما تجنيت عليه دعيت ان الله ياخذ له حقه لو هو صادق واذا مش صادق الله يبتليه بنفس اعتقد ده الانصاف انا ما اتعصب لافعال ممكن يرتكبونها متطرفين من ديني بس كلام الرجل في اخر المقطع يوضح ان سالفه مطبوخه ودليل الاكس اللي على الهلال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أبريل 2012)

الفيديو مش فتح.... بس كل شىء جايز..ممكن يكون صادق...و ممكن يكون كاذب... الواحد يطوقع من البشر اى شىء دلوقتى..... الرب يرحمنا


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 أبريل 2012)

*الاسلام جردهم من كل الاحاسيس وجعلهم وحوش 

ارحمنا يارب​*


----------

